# Mason Tract vandalism



## RobW

*DNR seeks information on damage to Mason Tract Pathway*

*The Michigan Department of Natural Resources is asking for the public’s help in finding answers about recent damage to the Mason Tract Pathway, a special management area along the Au Sable River in southeast Crawford County.*


*














*
The Michigan Department of Natural Resources is asking for the public’s help in finding answers about recent damage to the Mason Tract Pathway, a special management area along the Au Sable River in southeast Crawford County.

Contact: Susan Thiel, 989-348-6371, ext. 7440


----------



## kzoofisher

Scum of the earth.


----------



## PunyTrout

One wonders what other violations beyond vandalism might have been committed... Vandalism might have been the least of it. :sad:


----------



## NEW HUDSON WALT

That is beyond "STUPID".


----------



## Sasquatch Lives

Hopefully they catch the scumbags. Maybe they can get some prints from some discarded beer cans or something. Would take a real ahole to do something like that.


----------



## Davey Boy

Got threatened when we told some worm dunkers they were in the flies only section . Couldn't get a cell reception back then to report them


----------



## Far Beyond Driven

500 hours community service picking up trash on state / federal land. And we get to heckle them while they're doing it.


----------



## Molson

I saw that last week. Took a couple of buddies to the castle. Sad!!


----------



## Nostromo

Looks like they wanted back there pretty bad. I wonder what they were in there after or to do?


----------



## kzoofisher

Nostromo said:


> Looks like they wanted back there pretty bad. I wonder what they were in there after or to do?


They got drunk and decided to strike a blow for *freedom*. As in, "We're free to do whatever we want but don't have the guts to do it publicly ".


----------



## wyandot

I don't see the big deal. Rake out the tire tracks, put the gate back up, and quit whining.


----------



## Setter

wyandot said:


> I don't see the big deal. Rake out the tire tracks, put the gate back up, and quit whining.


It is a big deal! It is called respect for property that you don't own. That is a big problem in today's society and your attitude goes right along with it.


----------



## Zofchak

wyandot said:


> I don't see the big deal. Rake out the tire tracks, put the gate back up, and quit whining.


 How about you get your butt over there and do it then? :irked:


----------



## wyandot

Setter said:


> It is a big deal! It is called respect for property that you don't own. That is a big problem in today's society and your attitude goes right along with it.


Baloney. You're making more out of it than it is. If it's such a tragedy, get your rake and shovel, get off your azz, and go help clean it up.


----------



## wyandot

Zofchak said:


> How about you get your butt over there and do it then? :irked:


It wouldn't be the first time I've cleaned up after others on public land.


----------



## Boardman Brookies

wyandot said:


> Baloney. You're making more out of it than it is. If it's such a tragedy, get your rake and shovel, get off your azz, and go help clean it up.


Shut up and get lost. Seriously. This is bs and hopefully you know that too. If you don't then you about as bad as these drunken ******** that did this.


----------



## Zofchak

wyandot said:


> It wouldn't be the first time I've cleaned up after others on public land.


 Court ordered community service? :lol:


----------



## wyandot

Zofchak said:


> Court ordered community service? :lol:


Ha Ha, no.


----------



## wyandot

Boardman Brookies said:


> Shut up and get lost. Seriously. This is bs and hopefully you know that too. If you don't then you about as bad as these drunken ******** that did this.


Lighten up. Really looks like the work of a few young guys, lots of testosterone and cheap beer. I fully understand what a pristine environment this is, but I'm convinced that the damage is short term, and probably wouldn't be noticeable within a month or so if it was cleaned up now.


----------



## Boardman Brookies

wyandot said:


> Lighten up. Really looks like the work of a few young guys, lots of testosterone and cheap beer. I fully understand what a pristine environment this is, but I'm convinced that the damage is short term, and probably wouldn't be noticeable within a month or so if it was cleaned up now.


Well you mentioned how you didn't think it was a big deal. Yes it was likely some drunk kids. But I don't care if it is the Mason Tract or a boat launch in your neck of the woods. The more these things get destroyed the less they get replaced and the more accessibility to them is closed off. On the surface it is minor damage but long term, who knows, these things add up. I am sure you know of a place or two you used to enjoy that has been closed. I can think of several.


----------



## DecoySlayer

Well, if testosterone is the problem it's an easy problem to cut out.


----------



## zimmzala

Boardman Brookies said:


> Well you mentioned how you didn't think it was a big deal. Yes it was likely some drunk kids. But I don't care if it is the Mason Tract or a boat launch in your neck of the woods. The more these things get destroyed the less they get replaced and the more accessibility to them is closed off. On the surface it is minor damage but long term, who knows, these things add up. I am sure you know of a place or two you used to enjoy that has been closed. I can think of several.


That's exactly it. There is a nice inland lake on state land, that is great fishing that you used to be able to drive right to and had a make shift launch. Now you have to drag a canoe 3/4 of a mile because the drunken locals would tear up the 2 track with their mud trucks. It's just bs everyone needs to have some respect for others; people and property.


----------



## Aaronjeep2

Some kids have been tearing up some state land where I fish lately. Totally pi55es me off they tear down the power lines that are owned by dte. I'm all for wheeling legally on orv trails and private parks but when you tear some one else's property up heck no especially state land that we barely can keep open. Got rid of a few freinds Beacuse of that. Here's my pice of **** on 37s only sees private parks and Drummond island and orv routes in the UP. If ya see this pos in da up give me a wave lol


----------



## Setter

wyandot said:


> It wouldn't be the first time I've cleaned up after others on public land.


Well then go do it again if its no big deal to you. Sounds like you are qualified.


----------



## MapleRiverSalmon

Boardman Brookies said:


> Shut up and get lost. Seriously. This is bs and hopefully you know that too. If you don't then you about as bad as these drunken ******** that did this.


I would just like to say that the drunk ******* boys thing gets old. I'm a drunk ******* and would never do this. I spent most of my youth trying not to get trucks stuck. It's usually city boys with dads money that do this crap. Just my 2 cents, wanted or not.


----------



## Luv2hunteup

Sasquatch Lives said:


> Hopefully they catch the scumbags. Maybe they can get some prints from some discarded beer cans or something. Would take a real ahole to do something like that.


The police doesn't even do that for a break in on a seasonal home, cottage or camp, do you really think they will print a beer can found in the woods? I agree that they are scumbags but their chances of getting caught are slim to none unless someone rats them out.


----------



## frenchriver1

wyandot said:


> I don't see the big deal. Rake out the tire tracks, put the gate back up, and quit whining.


I am guessing you have an equal mental capacity as the dicks who did this act of outdoor desecration.


----------



## Far Beyond Driven

I don't see the big deal. Rake out the tire tracks, put the gate back up, and quit whining.

I've got a JGC, who all wants to join me in rutting the hell out of this guy's yard? Seems he doesn't mind condoning such youthful exuberance...


----------



## frenchriver1

Far Beyond Driven said:


> I don't see the big deal. Rake out the tire tracks, put the gate back up, and quit whining.
> 
> I've got a JGC, who all wants to join me in rutting the hell out of this guy's yard? Seems he doesn't mind condoning such youthful exuberance...


Sign me up..


----------



## POOR SPORT

The DNR has plenty of guys setting around putting a shine on the ass of their pants. They will get around to fixing it eventually.


----------



## MIfishslayer91

Far Beyond Driven said:


> I don't see the big deal. Rake out the tire tracks, put the gate back up, and quit whining.
> 
> I've got a JGC, who all wants to join me in rutting the hell out of this guy's yard? Seems he doesn't mind condoning such youthful exuberance...


So you want to go destroy this guys lawn because he doesn't think that some tire tracks and part of a gate was moved is "breaking news"... That makes a ton of sense, and really makes true Michigan sportsman look just as bad or worse then the idiots that trashed mason tract. Good job bud!


----------



## swampbuck

The damage at the Mason tract is a bad deal. But the attitude toward "the drunken locals" is disgusting. 

Yes, we have them just like every community, but the vast majority are good people, who take pride in what we have here. I have picked up trash at the chapel many times, even cleaned up the remains of a bonfire in the chapel when I was a teen.

Just for the record, most of the time when crime is solved in this area, it is not local residents that are responsible. It is over zealous tourist's


----------



## RobW

Once it's not a big deal to go 4 wheelin' along the Mason Tract, the next thing they'll do is start fording the river. Will that be a big deal?


----------



## swampbuck

RobW said:


> Once it's not a big deal to go 4 wheelin' along the Mason Tract, the next thing they'll do is start fording the river. Will that be a big deal?


It would be the same as any other River. An issue for the C.O.'s and police to deal with.


----------



## RobW

swampbuck said:


> It would be the same as any other River. An issue for the C.O.'s and police to deal with.


I wasn't meaning to be specific to that river, sorry. Just that indeed, this is a big deal. I figured the wider the word was spread, the better the odds the cretins responsible would get caught, only reason I even posted it.


----------



## junkman

The damage is blatant disrespect for the property that belongs to all of us.It is an outrage that somebody would tear out the gates like that and cause that damage. Weather it be locals or out of towners does not matter.I would like to see them get caught and made to repair the damage and also have to do some other habitat improvement work or something else beneficial to our parks and wilderness areas.I don't really think jail and or fines are as good as some good old fashioned forced labor.


----------



## wyandot

swampbuck said:


> It would be the same as any other River. An issue for the C.O.'s and police to deal with.


This is the point I was trying to make. I apologize to everyone who took me the wrong way. I don't condone this kind of $#@! anywhere, but it happens every day in every corner of this state. I've yet to see a thread on here looking for the S.O.B. who keeps throwing his used washing machines and shopping carts in the Huron river, but I do see the threads were members get together and donate their time and resources to clean it up. And for the couple guys who want to come tear up my yard, that's cool. I'd much rather just let it go, but if you still feel the need, PM me for the address.


----------



## steelfish365

On the other hand I guess you would have to decide what you rather have your license fees pay for. If you like to pay for fixing ruts and $1000 a piece gates instead of putting in good on the ground habitat then by all means no worries. I personally like the habitat route. Takes a lot of license sales to replace gates at $1000 bucks a piece, plus labor, concrete, equipment for fixing ruts, fuel, etc... not saying money isn't spent on some dumb crap from time to time but the less dumb crap (example: gate repair and ORV damage) the better.


----------



## Sasquatch Lives

Hopefully the asshats responsible for this vandalism tore up their tranny pulling that concrete out of the ground.


----------



## kzoofisher

Sasquatch Lives said:


> Hopefully the asshats responsible for this vandalism tore up their tranny pulling that concrete out of the ground.


If they did they'll just get another at the junk yard and dump the bad one on public land like all the tires and propane tanks some hilljack's left on the Federal land off Horseshoe Trail


----------



## 357Maximum

PunyTrout said:


> Just trying to add a bit of levity to a bit of a bummer-news thread...
> 
> @357Maximum : Don't let the bad people get you down...



Too late, sometimes one just has to choose who he is associated with. I have seen the enemy and I USED to be a member of that organization that is anything but about being unlimited. They do good things and I do appreciate the mailing labels they send me every year since I told em to stick it up their bums sideways after I learned a little back history though. Some flaws override all the good a group can do...it is what it is....fatal flaws are like that. It would be nice if they made all the mailing labels easier to crop to just keep my address though.


----------



## brushbuster

Wakely landings latrine just got a face lift. I wonder how long it will be before some canoer, fly fisherman or weekend cabin dweller will leave their trash there for some one else to pick up. I give it to the end of the memorial day weekend.


----------



## saginaw bay

357Maximum I am new to ff the au sable would like to hear more about your experience and opinion of how it became what it is today and why


----------



## toto

Saginaw, you can find the info, look up history of fly fishing by Bryon Borgelt. It's fairly long but pretty insightful.


----------



## 357Maximum

saginaw bay said:


> 357Maximum I am new to ff the au sable would like to hear more about your experience and opinion of how it became what it is today and why



Toto covered it....read and decide for yourself. 

http://utdr.utoledo.edu/cgi/viewcontent.cgi?article=2063&context=theses-dissertations

My comments were not posted to persuade such decisions one way or another. They were there as my opinion only.


----------



## swampbuck

Just an update from the local news. The rut's and turf damage have been repaired, and a new gate ordered


----------



## TK81

How long had that gate been up? 

Just curious because I remember when the DNR started closing off two-tracks that had been used for decades in the Yankee Springs Recreation Area. More than a couple of the long time off-roaders were pissed that their playgrounds had been re-purposed for specific groups (hikers, cross-country skiiers, mountain bikers. I may or may not have known a guy that would carry an acetylene torch in his land cruiser to deal with "new' obstacles in path. It took a few years for the locals to finally quit wrecking or bypassing the barricades.


----------



## swampbuck

It's been gated for decades.


----------



## kzoofisher

saginaw bay said:


> 357Maximum I am new to ff the au sable would like to hear more about your experience and opinion of how it became what it is today and why


The history of aquaculture and fish management is very interesting. It has also developed over the last 150 years to be almost unrecognizable from what it once was. If you are interested in how we got where we are today I recommend An Entirely Synthetic Fish by Anders Halverson. It traces aquaculture from the early French efforts to America and focuses on the American experience. There are some very embarrassing episodes for TU and also for State conservation departments but the lessons learned got us where we are today. Judging the decisions of today on the behavior of men back before women had the right to vote is about as fair as judging the Founding Fathers and the constitution because slavery was allowed in 1789. 

The dissertation linked above is an interesting look into management in the early 20th Century. Two notable things about it are that the economic barriers to fly fishing at the time no longer exist and the science of fisheries management at the time has been show to be wrong. That is, both arguments used in court to overturn Mershon's Law no longer exist. As I said, it is an interesting look at history but that is all it is.


----------



## 357Maximum

Anyone that thinks certain economic barriers no longer exist have either simply not lived long enough or have lived too long simply not paying attention to what's going on around them. 

and/or 

Folks that have had certain things given to them have a far different perspective than those that had to earn everything while working against a stacked deck. 

It's a good thing those that start out behind the privileged few tend to run a bit faster and try harder than those who start out in front simply by default. I.E Spoiled rich kids will never have the same perspective as a self made man...................and that's a good thing I think. If this great land was filled with just the spoiled rich kids we would be currently running under the English style of game management so many seem to want, and is drawing nearer with every passing decade. If those that have to earn everything they have using hand to mouth methods were running the show, there would be nothing left as it would have all been eaten by now. 

Fact are facts though. One can fly fish anywhere in this state. Worm dunkers/********/kids, and good ol boys with bobbers have a few places they simply cannot fish the way they choose to. It ain't right, but life ain't fair......does not make certain things just ..........because it is the way it is though. 


I suggest looking at "who" destroyed the rivers/forests/streams and then compare that to those that sought to "protect" the rivers and keep it all to themselves by keeping out the masses. It does not take much research to see certain "trends" way back then or even today. 


THINK outside yourself...............it will only hurt for a minute or two.


----------



## toto

Kzoo you are correct, to a point. Yes this was fish rearing 100 years ago, I hesitate to use aquaculture as it has a different meaning today. What can't be argued is this dissertation does show the same mentality for the fly guys today, as it was 100 years ago. I will submit to you this: IF you could show me a legitimate conservational reason for these rules, I'd buy it, the problem is there is no evidence of the fish populations being a problem.


----------



## kzoofisher

357Maximum said:


> Anyone that thinks certain economic barriers no longer exist have either simply not lived long enough or have lived too long simply not paying attention to what's going on around them.


The economic barriers to fly fishing no longer exist. If you have a spinning outfit and $10 you can go fly fishing. If you haven't got the $10 you probably ought to be looking for another job instead of fishing. Even if you want to get a fly rod and reel set up you can do it for about the same price as a middling spinning or bait casting outfit. Fly fishing being expensive is one of those urban legends. It can't hold a candle to the really high dollar fishing like bass, walleye and salmon. Heck, for just the price of a low end walleye boat you can get completely set up with fly rods and reels in several weights, waders, vest and enough flies to last several decades. And the guy who bought the boat still needs to spend a few grand on electronics, trolling rods, rigging rods, jigging rods, crank baits, harnesses, bottom bouncers, planer boards and on and on.

As for the spoiled rich kids in their Ranger 621s, I suppose that may be true. Since I'm just a tradesman with a HS diploma I wouldn't really know. I've got a 16' bench seat with a 9.9 on the back.

As for being able to fish wherever you want how ever you want, it's true that worm dunkers can't and they complain about it a lot. Funny though, I never hear them complaining about all the other guys who can't fish wherever they want for what ever species they want. Maybe those other guys methods aren't deserving of the reverence and appreciation that garden hackle receives. Or it could be that this entire debate is far less about principle than many of the pro-bait crowd make it out to be, but they find the "principle" argument expedient.


----------



## kzoofisher

toto said:


> Kzoo you are correct, to a point. Yes this was fish rearing 100 years ago, I hesitate to use aquaculture as it has a different meaning today. What can't be argued is this dissertation does show the same mentality for the fly guys today, as it was 100 years ago. I will submit to you this: IF you could show me a legitimate conservational reason for these rules, I'd buy it, the problem is there is no evidence of the fish populations being a problem.


 The same mentality? Conservation? 

The populations on GR water are not currently in trouble, that's true. However, we must ask how much the restrictions are responsible for that on these heavily pressured waters. As the latest studies from the DNR show, increasing take on streams as lightly fished as those in the UP reduced populations and size structures. You can well imagine what might happen on our most popular and heavily fished streams if they were opened up to general regulations. But I'm not unreasonable about this and would be willing to conduct an experiment. Take a stretch of no-kill, say the Holy Waters, and open it up to general regulations for five years. If the population and size structure remains the same then get rid of all GR water. If the population and size structure is harmed on this very well studied stretch, go to artificial only and no-kill State wide for five years. After that time if things are improved keep the artificial only/no-kill on all previous types I,II, III and IV. Oh, and lakes, too. There are quite a number of streams in the Status and Trends program so I'm sure valid State wide conclusions could be drawn.


----------



## 357Maximum

kzoofisher said:


> The economic barriers to fly fishing no longer exist. If you have a spinning outfit and $10 you can go fly fishing. If you haven't got the $10 you probably ought to be looking for another job instead of fishing. Even if you want to get a fly rod and reel set up you can do it for about the same price as a middling spinning or bait casting outfit. Fly fishing being expensive is one of those urban legends. It can't hold a candle to the really high dollar fishing like bass, walleye and salmon. Heck, for just the price of a low end walleye boat you can get completely set up with fly rods and reels in several weights, waders, vest and enough flies to last several decades. And the guy who bought the boat still needs to spend a few grand on electronics, trolling rods, rigging rods, jigging rods, crank baits, harnesses, bottom bouncers, planer boards and on and on.
> 
> As for the spoiled rich kids in their Ranger 621s, I suppose that may be true. Since I'm just a tradesman with a HS diploma I wouldn't really know. I've got a 16' bench seat with a 9.9 on the back.
> 
> As for being able to fish wherever you want how ever you want, it's true that worm dunkers can't and they complain about it a lot. Funny though, I never hear them complaining about all the other guys who can't fish wherever they want for what ever species they want. Maybe those other guys methods aren't deserving of the reverence and appreciation that garden hackle receives. Or it could be that this entire debate is far less about principle than many of the pro-bait crowd make it out to be, but they find the "principle" argument expedient.




If you hadn't spent all that money on flygear to fish a couple of select trickles, you could be fishing the whole rest of the state with a few upgrades to your tin can. Just saying...YOU MADE THAT CHOICE. 

Entitled mentality.........not just for rich kids anymore..and I will leave it at that as there is nothing....nothing...nothing to be gained with more words on this thread. That is painfully obvious.


----------



## SJC

Funny thing is, the biggest trout in this river are not in the GR water...


----------



## Boardman Brookies

357Maximum said:


> If you hadn't spent all that money on flygear to fish a couple of select trickles, you could be fishing the whole rest of the state with a few upgrades to your tin can. Just saying...YOU MADE THAT CHOICE.
> 
> Entitled mentality.........not just for rich kids anymore..and I will leave it at that as there is nothing....nothing...nothing to be gained with more words on this thread. That is painfully obvious.


Like any outdoor pursuit you can spend as little or as much as you want. I learned to fly fish on hand me down gear. They I bought a cheap Orvis combo for like 150 bucks. I used that for many seasons, then passed it on to my nephew.

Why is it always assumed that ALL fly anglers strictly fish GR water. I rarely do.


----------



## toto

Bb I'm not sure that we believe all fly guys fish flies only waters, but perhaps some do believe that. As for your experiment kzoo, on the surface it sounds valid but there's one point you are forgetting. All species have a limit, for trout it's five or whatever. What would be wrong with a limit that the DNR believes is sustainable? That's the reason for limits. It wouldn't be out of the question to have slot limits of the science shows a need for that. What you also need to understand is that fish don't recognize fishing regs and will travel in and out of these zones as their needs dictate, be it water temp, food source, or whatever. Seems to me that having regs that are so exclusive are not warranted.


----------



## kzoofisher

Three brand new top end fly rods with reels, $4000. A 20 year old 16' tiller with a 35hp $3000-$5000.

A bottom end new fly rod and reel $150 at most. A very used 14' car topper with oars $300.

No comparison as to which style of fishing cost you more. Sure, you can shore fish like the guys at the Del Ray launch but that isn't what the vast majority of fisherman in Michigan do.


----------



## kzoofisher

No, the biggest fish aren't all in the GR water. The stretch below Alcona has a high average size and of course, below Foote in the right season. In a couple weeks you'll see the water between Wakeley and Mio start to fill up, though last week the lot at Parmalee was already full of trailers. The guys with enough money for boats fish out of the GR water; the majority who can't are up in the easy wading that the GR water provides. Or on small streams where no one ever sees them, just like the worm dunkers. If you don't see evidence of them having been there maybe its because they don't leave as much trash behind. Don't hate on the schlubs just because they aren't rich like you.


----------



## kzoofisher

Ah, the limit of 5. Again, it all has to do the amount of pressure. 5 is a statewide average that protects trout statewide but does nothing for individual streams. Small streams are easily over fished with just a tiny increase in pressure, larger more popular streams can be too. You saw the presentation on the UP limits and how raising the limit on lightly pressured streams made a difference. Going from a limit of 0 or 1 or 2 to 5 on heavily pressured water is likely to have the same effect, isn't it? And on the popular streams that already are at 5, what makes you think that abundance and size aren't already effected? No, the fish aren't wiped out, but is not wiping out the fish the goal? Look at how fast and furious the reaction was when I "outed" a method of bait fishing on a river that isn't even an unmentionable a couple years back. Sure, after those guys calmed down they said it didn't matter but their initial reaction was fury at the prospect that their secret was out. Why? Because they know just like everyone else does that if a river becomes popular the 5 fish limit is woefully inadequate for maintaining numbers and size of fish. All you can hope for is that after the fishing is ruined the crowds will go away in in 10 years it will get better again.


----------



## toto

It doesn't have to be 5 it can be whatever number is acceptable for that stream. I am not sure what you are talking about on the other issue, maybe you can enlighten us as to what that was. Btw, dismissing Borgelt dissertation was off base, you do realize he wrote that for his doctoral thesis right? Look the bottom line is you have practically admitted there is no "valid" reason for flies only, so maybe you should be looking at another way to protect your little slice heaven without trying to criminalize the bait fishermen. Another btw how do you know I saw the presentation?


----------



## Ranger Ray

toto said:


> It doesn't have to be 5 it can be whatever number is acceptable for that stream. I am not sure what you are talking about on the other issue, maybe you can enlighten us as to what that was. Btw, dismissing Borgelt dissertation was off base, you do realize he wrote that for his doctoral thesis right? Look the bottom line is you have practically admitted there is no "valid" reason for flies only, so maybe you should be looking at another way to protect your little slice heaven without trying to criminalize the bait fishermen. Another btw how do you know I saw the presentation?


As usual, Kzoo molds the story to fit what he is selling. 

*"Look at how fast and furious the reaction was when I "outed" a method of bait fishing on a river that isn't even an unmentionable a couple years back. Sure, after those guys calmed down they said it didn't matter but their initial reaction was fury at the prospect that their secret was out."
*
The reaction had nothing to do with the resources, it had to do with how and why the subject was even introduced

I think the position at the time is, what dickhead would out a way people fish, for no other apparent reason then spite.

Here is the post. You be the judge as to why Kzoo "outed."



Kzoofisher said:


> Don,
> I'm not convinced that I misread what Ray was referring to because he has had two days to come back and show I was wrong but he hasn't. Maybe now that I've shown him he has the opportunity to catch me misreading his post he'll triumphantly return. In any case, the second part of your post shows that the CLLMU felt that additional gear restrictionsn were not necessary and the local public did not support them. The results of the public meetings in Bitely and Cadillac certainly showed that local support was very low. The restrictions went through anyway because voting did not decide the issue. The CLLMU's recommendations did not decide the issue because as you well know they were recommendations, not orders. These things can always change as the go up the food chain, even all the way to the NRC as Dir. Creagh learned last fall. What were the final considerations that tipped the scales in Lansing? I have no idea. The one take away I think we can all agree on is that the DNR learned a valuable lesson about its methods of gauging public opinion and has worked hard to improve on that score. I am certainly encouraged that the recent record setting surveys have shown public support for more conservative regulations and for unique fishing opportunities.
> 
> The quote you have on the flies only section is interesting. I've seen it before and have wondered what weight, if any, fishing pressure is given in the study. I don't doubt that pressure is much much greater now than it was in 1973, especially pressure during fall and spring spawning seasons, yet the brown trout populations have remained constant. I should probably get off my lazy ____ and write Mr. Tonello to see what he knows about it. It would be difficult to change the pressure on the PM to see what the results would be, but on a river with less access and pressure like the Pine an experiment could be done. First a population survey would have to be done, then a few well placed articles mentioning the success of anglers *like my friend Brad could be published to increase awareness of the fine fishing on the Pine. Brad's method by the way is to float between access points in one of those inflatable pontoon boats. He drifts crickets into holes and likely spots and does embarrassingly well on 15"-20" fish.* I don't doubt that a couple of articles, maybe a story on MOOD with a fisherman holding up some nice fish and grinning like a possum eating bumblebees, and the pressure on the Pine would increase considerably. It might also be helpful to include information on fisheman's rights to access water and walk above the high water mark while avoiding obstacles so that more fisherman would be encouraged to take advantage of one of our great rivers. Let that pressure have five years or so to take effect and do another survey to see if it did. I don't know that anything like this has ever been tried. If the DNR doesn't have the funds I suppose TU might be approached to fund it. Something to think about, anyway.


If one goes back and looks at all the threads before the gear restrictions, Kzoo was arguing with a bunch of bait fisherman. He was in opposition to those fighting against gear restrictions. Here is the whole thread where he "outed" a technique. 

https://www.michigan-sportsman.com/forum/threads/mortality-question.462554/page-3


----------



## Duck-Hunter

This thread has ran its course


----------

